# Direct to garment printer



## krissyyoung2004 (May 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that sell the DTG printers and have their own financing or do anyone have a used DTG printer for sale and they are willing to finance themselves


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Most of the distributors work with finance companies to do commercial leases. Just ask the distributor of what ever machine you are intersted in and they will give you that info  Hope this helps.


----------



## krissyyoung2004 (May 6, 2008)

thanks for that info i will try that


----------



## JCnSyn (Jul 26, 2007)

Our CPA advised us that leasing on our Brother was the most cost effective.


----------

